# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Des news oui, des romans non

## Focke_oeuf

Yop les canards !

Bon je prends le risque de me faire ouvrir en 2, mais je trouve les news de plus en plus indigestes.
Aux news sympas et rapides à lire, on passe de plus en plus au pavés limite indigestes avec des phrases à rallonge.
J'ai un peu l'impression qu'en ce moment il s'agit de placer le plus de vannes, gimick ou private joke dans chaque news, ce qui fait qu'au lieu de passer quelques minutes à lire les news quand je viens passer sur le forum, je zappe directement sur le forum.

C'est dommage parce qu'entre les brèves purement factuelles et les romans/news il n'y a rien pour le travailleur en mal de glande mais qui n'a pas trop le temps.  ::(: 

Notez bien la nuance que je mets quand même entre le "j'aime moins" et le "c'est moins bon".

Donc si on pouvait revenir à des news plus lisibles, ce serait bien cool.

----------


## Maxwell

Je préfère les news comme elles sont aujourd'hui. Et je suis pas d'accord avec toi sur le point du travailleur en manque de glandouille: justement plus c'est long plus tu glandes.

Mais sérieusement je préfère comme ça, y'a de l'humour, des infos et c'est pas lourd à lire. Par contre si effectivement t'aimes pas le style d'Arthur c'est sûr que ça doit être moins digeste.

----------


## Pelomar

Je trouve les news aussi un peu longues en ce moment.
Y a t-il un rapport avec le sexe de son auteur, nous ne le serons probablement jamais, toujours est-il que ça ne me gêne pas non plus tant que ça.

Puis bon, par principe je suis contre toute nouveauté/changement parce que c'était quand même bien mieux avant.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Arrêtez, vous allez nous le faire pleurer.

----------


## Maxwell

En fait j'ai la solution, il suffit d'arrêter d'appeler ça et des news et les appeler des articles.

De rien.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je reconnais que ces derniers jours j'ai un peu tiré sur la corde. Mettons ça sur le contexte "saut de squat en squat" et l'abus de la stratégie du regroupement.


Par contre, ne comptez pas sur moi pour pondre des news courtes et neutres, à moins d'un drapeau breton.

----------


## Pelomar

Des articles d'actualités, un nouveau concept révolutionnaire !
cplus, toujours aux avants-poste de l'info

edit : tain Rabot, qu'est ce tu t'immisces entre moi et Maxou ? Tu chicane ?

----------


## Bebealien

Tiens Zoulou, t es plus taggé comme faisant partie du staff CPC ?
C'est vrai que c'est un peu l'ombre du Z bis, les news en ce moment.

Et j'avoue que maintenant je lis en diagonale, faute de temps  ::(:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

En fait, vos remarques manquent de drapeaux bretons. Impossible de vous prendre au sérieux.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Half arrete pas de faire des tests, il me change de groupe etc. Je le soupçonne de vouloir m'empecher de bosser.

----------


## Athmos

ça me dérange pas les news longues.
Mais elles étaient mieux avant.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Touché.

Argh.

----------


## Bebealien

Haha meurs pourriture communiste !!!

----------


## Emile Zoulou



----------


## Bebealien

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/f9...b8ead007c3.png


C'est presque plus horrible ca !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Bande de traitres.

Ce que vous me faites, c'est l'équivalent de la trempette sur un toon ! Vous vous rendez compte ?! Salauds !

(sur ce, bonne soirée, je rends la connection)

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

moi je ne les trouve pas trop longues ces news. Vu qu'y a des machins appelés *Brèves* quelques pixels à leur droite

----------


## Angelina

ceci dit arthur, c'est vrai que tu pourrais chapitrer plus.




:serieux et constructif:

----------


## Ragondin

Je ne sais pas si les brèves sont longues (je ne les lis pas, j'aime pas les doublons avec le mag), mais en tout cas, la mise en page sur le forum est horrible et nous refourgue toujours un pavé indigeste à lire. 
Donc Arthur, fait du charme au hippie de webmaster que vous avez pour afin d'y remédier.  ::):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> En fait, vos remarques manquent de drapeaux bretons. Impossible de vous prendre au sérieux.


C'était mieux avant.






> **Kroaz du**


Sid, je la trouve moyenne celle-là, le Kroaz du a beau être le plus ancien drapeau breton, il a quand même été récupéré par l'extrême droite bretonne depuis la dernière guerre  ::|:

----------


## Erokh

et en plus le gwen hadu (putain, je ne sais même plus comment ça s'écrit  ::sad::  ) est plus joli  ::P: 

Sinon pour les news du sieur Arthur, je les trouve aussi un peu lourdes par rapport à mes attentes. A un moment elles étaient très bien, avec le ton et tout. Là, le fait de raconter sa vie, de mourrir à chaque fin de news, et le style narration omnisciente me plaisent moins

----------


## Pelomar

Episode 1 : La menace de Georges Sable
Episode 2 : L'attaque d'Arthur Rabot
Episode 3 : la revanche des floodeurs ?

----------


## le faucheur

Les news sont tres bien comme ca mais j'en veut plus !!!!

----------


## Zilief

QUoA ??? Y a des types payés pour écrire des news entre les floods ???
Mais ça devient n'imp'.... Vraiment y a pas à chier, Canard c't'ait mieux avant quand c'était le figaro !

----------


## leroliste

Personnellement j'aime bien les news un peu longues, meme si je concede que recement, on en a beaucoup (ça depend des moments je pense, de l'envie du redacteur, des vides a remplir, tout ça tout ça^^).

Sinon, je trouve le style de Rabot (oui, toi là) vachement plus affirmé maintenant, il commence à trouver ses marques, j'aime beaucoup!

Ce qui n'empeche que j'attends quand meme avec impatience le retour de fishbone, parceque c'est plus sympa quand il y a plusieurs redacteurs (et plusieurs styles) pour les news.

Donc je repose ma question: il le finit quand son projet super secret fish?
Il nous aime plus? :&#39;(

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Il nous aime plus?


Fishbone ne nous as jamais aimé, il voulait juste payer les traites de sa moto ::P:

----------


## ElGato

Moi j'aime bien le Rabot.

Mais c'est vrai que



> la mise en page sur le forum est horrible et nous refourgue toujours un pavé indigeste à lire.


Allez hop half, au boulot !

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre ceux qui se plaignent de la longueur "indigeste" des news. Il faudrait s'en tenir à 2 lignes dans le cas contraire ?
Elles ont le mérite d'être bien construites alors je ne vois pas où est le problème.

Ce qui me manque c'est la participation quotidienne d'un autre rédacteur comme pour le mag' papier. J'adore passer d'un article à un autre avec un style et un humour propre à chaque journaliste. Ca permettrait de renvoyer la balle...

----------


## Focke_oeuf

> Je n'arrive pas à comprendre ceux qui se plaignent de la longueur "indigeste" des news.


Essaie un peu quand même...

Non sérieusement, doit y avoir aussi une histoire de mise en page dans le tas, mais les phrases si longues pour des news, y a un truc qui me choque. Après je me prononce pas sur le contenu, c'est juste que la forme est pas toujours lisible. Y a qu'à voir maintenant il n'y a plus que 4-5 news sur la page d'accueil, quand il pouvait y en avoir facile une dizaine avant. Ou alors ce sont les images... ::blink::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Je vais vous faire une proposition... que vous ne pourrez pas refuser.



Ouais, sinon parvenir à un compromis pour satisfaire tout le monde. Qu'est-ce que je suis intelligent comme mec. Non mais ça fait peur hein.

----------


## Pelomar

Un autre rédacteur en plus de Rabot, ça serait bien ouais.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je peux prendre un autre pseudo et maquiller mon écriture si vous voulez.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Je savais bien qu'il n'y avait pas de fric chez CanardPC. J'me barre chez Gamekult !

----------


## Guest

> Je peux prendre un autre pseudo et maquiller mon écriture si vous voulez.


J'arrive pas à lire les lettres qui ont sur elles du rouge à lèvres.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Rabot il écrit bien alors faites pas chier.
Faut juste une plume différente de temps en temps.

----------


## Black Elf 01

> Rabot il écrit bien alors faites pas chier.
> Faut juste une plume différente de temps en temps.


Ca c'est juste une histoire de gout donc forcément, des gens seront d'accord et d'autres pas. On n'y peut rien.




> Je n'arrive pas à comprendre ceux qui se plaignent de la longueur "indigeste" des news. Il faudrait s'en tenir à 2 lignes dans le cas contraire ?
> Elles ont le mérite d'être bien construites alors je ne vois pas où est le problème.


Pourtant, il a bien précisé qu'il écrivait "j'aime moins" et pas "c'est moins bon". Pour éviter justement les remarques de ce style  ::|: 
Après, si on a goûté aux "anciennes versions" du site, on comprend mieux ce dont il parle vu que les news étaient beaucoup plus courtes (mais toutes aussi bonnes). (Non meilleures en fait). (Ouais, parce que de toute manière, c'était mieux avant et je vais de ce pas me désabonner de l'abonnement que je n'ai pas mais que je comptais peut-être éventuellement prendre).

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Ca c'est juste une histoire de gout donc forcément, des gens seront d'accord et d'autres pas. On n'y peut rien.


Oui oui je suis d'accord faut pas prendre ce que je dis au pied de la lettre. Plus sérieusement, une plume supplémentaire permettrait de faire varier les plaisirs et les styles. Ainsi tout le monde serait à peu pres content.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Sid, je la trouve moyenne celle-là, le Kroaz du a beau être le plus ancien drapeau breton, il a quand même été récupéré par l'extrême droite bretonne depuis la dernière guerre


ah?
ben je le savais même pas tiens.
pour l'histoire de la bretagne, j'ai pas fait de contempo...
et à Saint aubin, j'aurais pas été dans ce camp : 

:P

----------


## Ash_Crow

> ah?
> ben je le savais même pas tiens.
> pour l'histoire de la bretagne, j'ai pas fait de contempo...
> et à Saint aubin, j'aurais pas été dans ce camp : 
> http://anb.asso.free.fr/Corps/St-Aubin.jpg
> :P


[HS "Histoire des symboles bretons"]

Le Kroaz du, pendant la deuxième guerre, a été utilisé par la (minuscule mais bruyante) fraction pro-nazie des mouvements indépendantistes bretons, ceux qui ont fondé la division Perrot par exemple. Pendant des années après la guerre, il n'a du coup plus été utilisé que par l'extrême-droite, jusqu'aux années 90 en gros (peut-être dès les années 80) où les amateurs de reconstitution historique ont recommencé à l'utiliser. Des marins ont également recommencé à l'utiliser en tant que pavillon naval, ce qui a de toute façon été son usage principal depuis sa création.

Bref, dans certains contextes, le Kroaz du n'est plus tabou (ton camp à Saint-Aubin-du-Cormier n'était pas un repaire de néo-nazis déguisés par exemple...), mais reste quand même plus ou moins marqué politiquement dans le sens où des membres des mouvements comme Adsav! ou le MRB l'utilisent toujours dans leurs rassemblements, ou des versions dérivées. À l'opposé, les partis de gauche ou d'extrême gauche (UDB, Emgann) utilisent plutôt uniquement le Gwen-ha-du et des dérivés de ce dernier.
[/HS]

Sinon, t'es où sur la photo ?  ::):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

ah non, y'a méprise, nulle part. C'est juste une photo cool que j'ai trouvé en googlant Saint Aubin du Cormier... 
j'aimerais bien faire du réenactement remarque (avec des lunettes?!). 
countdown to ban from Boulon... 10...9...8...  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Puis bon, par principe je suis contre toute nouveauté/changement parce que c'était quand même bien mieux avant.


ouai ça c'est vrai 

moi aussi les niouzes sont trop longues 

résultat je les lis quasi plus jamais 
alors qu'il y a quelques mois je les lisais religieusement 

now si le titre est pas accrocheur/appel au troll 
je me casse plus la tête je zappe sur le forum

----------


## Ash_Crow

Moi non plus je ne les lis plus toutes, je survole et si ça m'intéresse je lis la news en entier. Pas parce que c'était mieux avant, juste parce qu'il y a plus de news qu'à une certaine époque, qu'elles sont plus longues et que du coup faudrait plus de temps pour tout lire... Mais je vois pas de raison de me plaindre de ça.

----------


## Ouaflechien

c'est vrai qu'elles sont un peu longue les news en ce moment, il y en a même certaine que je ne fini pas (mais bon je suis juste fainéant de nature).

PS: c'est quoi ça breton?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je lock le topic.

----------


## GruntGrunt

Dans 30 minutes, c'est ça ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Exactement.

----------


## Focke_oeuf

> Pourtant, il a bien précisé qu'il écrivait "j'aime moins" et pas "c'est moins bon". Pour éviter justement les remarques de ce style


Merci, tu me fais garder la foi en un forum où les gens lisent les posts avant de répondre.

Et il faut croire que j'ai été entendu vu que Camomille se remet à faire des news.

----------


## Bebealien

Ca manque de beurre salé ce topic

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Merci, tu me fais garder la foi en un forum où les gens lisent les posts avant de répondre.
> 
> Et il faut croire que j'ai été entendu vu que Camomille se remet à faire des news.


je manque juste de temps mais suis toujours là  :;):

----------


## Athmos

> Moi non plus je ne les lis plus toutes, je survole et si ça m'intéresse je lis la news en entier. Pas parce que c'était mieux avant, juste parce qu'il y a plus de news qu'à une certaine époque, qu'elles sont plus longues et que du coup faudrait plus de temps pour tout lire... Mais je vois pas de raison de me plaindre de ça.


Pareil. Mais les news sont meilleurs quand elle sont racontée comme ça, comme avant, sans far.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Pareil. Mais les news sont meilleurs quand elle sont racontée comme ça, comme avant, sans far.


hahahaha, elle était subtile, celle-là...

----------


## Athmos

on fait ce qu'on peut  ::P:

----------


## ElGato

> Pareil. Mais les news sont meilleurs quand elle sont racontée comme ça, comme avant, sans far.


 ::mellow:: 
Respect.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Le premier qui arrive à me placer subrepticement _kouign aman_ discretos dans un jeu de mot, je lui paie une binouze, sur place ou à empo(r)ter.

(Et le premier qui couine, je le mets à l'amende).

----------


## Guest

Le premier qui kouign, je le mets à l'aman.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Franchement, t'es trop fort. Trop.

----------


## Guest

Bof.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Pareil. Mais les news sont meilleurs quand elle sont racontée comme ça, comme avant, sans far.


J'ai rien compris  :<_<:

----------


## Guest

Même pas l'allusion au far breton ?

Fard/far, tout ça ...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Haaaaaa, le prochain qui fait une farzh, je lui mets un low kig.

----------


## Black Elf 01

> J'ai rien compris


C'est pas pour ça qu'il faut que tu couines. Y a ma nouvelle tentative de jeu de mots de ce post même.

P.S. : A emporter la binouze svp.

----------


## Guest

Trop tard.

----------


## Black Elf 01

> Trop tard.


Le tien était pourri, ça compte pas.

----------


## Guest

Comme ton pseudo. Maintenant aman toi que je te latte les kouign.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ce n'est pas wolfgang amandeus mozart qui a écrit les partoches de dancing kouign.

----------


## Black Elf 01

Mais pourquoi personne l'aime mon pseudo :&#39;(

J'vais pas m'appeler Victor Hublot juste pour vos beaux yeux hein ! Et recentrez le sujet svp ! On est là pour discuter Bretagne ! Pas pseudos débiles !!!

----------


## Guest

Je préfère Vector Hublot, tant qu'à faire.

----------


## Jolaventur

le prochain qui se moque de notre patrimoine national ça va chier 

on se moque pas des bigoudenne 
non mais 
on respecte ces monuments du c'était mieux avant

----------


## Ash_Crow

Tiens, un nationaliste bigouden  ::XD::

----------


## Ouaflechien

et en français ça donne quoi tout ça?

----------


## Zilief

Quoi ? Parce qu'en plus tu voudrais comprendre ouaf ???
ça barre vraiment en kouign les topics sur la Bretagne qu'étaient mieux avant...

Bon ayé Rabot ils se plaignent plus les gens ? Tu leur a pété leurs gueules ?

PS : bon, très boooon Vector Hublot. ^^

----------


## b0b0

> Yop les canards !
> 
> Bon je prends le risque de me faire ouvrir en 2, mais je trouve les news de plus en plus indigestes.
> Aux news sympas et rapides à lire, on passe de plus en plus au pavés limite indigestes avec des phrases à rallonge.
> J'ai un peu l'impression qu'en ce moment il s'agit de placer le plus de vannes, gimick ou private joke dans chaque news, ce qui fait qu'au lieu de passer quelques minutes à lire les news quand je viens passer sur le forum, je zappe directement sur le forum.
> 
> C'est dommage parce qu'entre les brèves purement factuelles et les romans/news il n'y a rien pour le travailleur en mal de glande mais qui n'a pas trop le temps. 
> 
> Notez bien la nuance que je mets quand même entre le "j'aime moins" et le "c'est moins bon".
> ...


il est un peu long ton message, du coup je l'ai pas lu, on est sur un forum pas dans un livre

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Je déclare ce sujet nul et non avenu. Comment voulez qu'Arthur rabote ses news ? ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Ah mais s'il rabote pas assez, il fait pas bien son job quoi !

----------


## Zilief

Je propose qu'au lieu de causer, un RV soit fixé où Rabot pourrait se défendre et vous péter-ta-gueule un par un, à la queue-leu-leu, vas-y Rabot ! On va pas louper une si belle occasion de baston quoi !
Et chacun pourrait enfin faire valoir ses arguments, qui à coups de tatane, qui en en mordant les yeux, etc.
C'est quand même dingue qu'il faille rappeler les bonnes occases de bagarre en ce siècle païen, vraiment on perd toutes les bonnes valeurs qui ont fait la gloire de la Civilisation j'vous jure !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Merci de ne plus poster ce topic est fermé.

----------


## Doric

> Merci de ne plus poster ce topic est fermé.


Mais c'est faux!

----------


## Bebealien

> Je propose qu'au lieu de causer, un RV soit fixé où Rabot pourrait se défendre et vous péter-ta-gueule un par un, à la queue-leu-leu, vas-y Rabot ! On va pas louper une si belle occasion de baston quoi !


Ouais à la Uwe Boll qui avait proposé aux critiques de ce film de venir le lui dire sur un ring. Pareil le prochain qui n'aime pas moustache ultra fashion et les neons fluos sous ma fuego tunée, ca va chier pour sa gueule  ::(:

----------


## Charal

'tain ce post existerai pas je l'aurais créé. Je plussoie sur les news illisible de Mr Rabot, marre  d'avoir 3 paragraphes de prose juste pour donner une date de sortie. 

Mr Rabot extériorise-t-il son côté féminin par de la papotte???

(Attention une allusion sexiste se cache dans ce post)

----------


## Guest

T'as qu'à lire que la date de sortie. Noob.

----------


## b0b0

...

----------


## Guest

> ...


Pfiou, je viens de finir de lire ton post et j'ai mal à la tête.

----------


## Largeman

Bah pour ma part le site évolue comme j'aurais pu le souhaiter.

Les news ont été rallongées et correspondent à ce que j'en attends: marrantes, illustrées et avec toujours l'information en fond. Elles ne m'intéressent pas toutes, logique puisque tous les jeux ne m'intéressent pas et même si Arthur me fait passer de très bons moments je ne lis pas tout.

Et désormais le site s'oriente également vers du hardware: avec dossiers sur une nouvelle technologie ou un salon; et des utilitaires à venir.

Et Couly qui intervient chaque mercredi ...  :B): 


Selon moi le site est un ensemble, les news font partie d'un tout que je trouve cohérent et qui correspond à ce que j'attends.

----------


## Pelomar

Moi sinon je suis pret à acheter un roman d'Arthur Rabot.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Moi je trouve ce topic remarquablement bien fourni en nouveaux posts pour un thread fermé.  ::blink::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Moi sinon je suis pret à acheter un roman d'Arthur Rabot.


Ça fait longtemps que j'ai envie d'écrire des trucs. Pas sûr de pouvoir dépasser le stade de la nouvelle par contre.

----------


## b0b0

> Ça fait longtemps que j'ai envie d'écrire des trucs. Pas sûr de pouvoir dépasser le stade de la nouvelle par contre.


du moment que c'est pas trop long

----------


## Arthur Rabot

La perche est belle, mais je vaux mieux que vous tous, je ne la saisirai pas.

----------


## b0b0

> La perche est belle, mais je vaux mieux que vous tous, je ne la saisirai pas.

----------


## Bebealien

> du moment que c'est pas trop long


Du moment qu'il y a des zombies et des actrices en petites tenue...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> http://www.fishinginternational.com/report/perche.gif


Ouais donc ici c'est un peu le topic de b0b0 sauf qu'en fait c'est le topic de Rabot.

Ok.

"Salut les gnous du genou, ça biche ?"

----------


## b0b0

et du caca

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Sinon moi je vais aller ouvrir un topic pour raler sur les posts après les news. Ils sont tout pourris.

----------


## Bebealien

J'en ai marre, je fait scission et je crée un topic sur les gens qui en ont marre des topics ou les gens en ont marre.

----------


## Jeckhyl

N'oublie pas le drapeau, malheureux !

En cas de sécession celui-ci pourrais être adéquat :

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bon, la cette fois c'est décidé, je lock.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

What ?

----------


## Guest

> Bon, la cette fois c'est décidé, je lock.


Trop long.

----------


## Bebealien

> Trop long.


Ouais faut appuyer sur un bouton puis faire un rapport en 6 exemplaires en changeant de couleur à chaque lettre à destination du major boulon pour expliquer pourquoi on a villipendé les vils floodeurs martyrisant ce beau topic.

Bienvenue sur le topic à Rabot.

----------


## Guest

> Ouais faut appuyer sur un bouton puis faire un rapport en 6 exemplaires en changeant de couleur à chaque lettre à destination du major boulon pour expliquer pourquoi on a villipendé les vils floodeurs martyrisant ce beau topic.
> 
> Bienvenue sur le topic à Rabot.


Nonobstant la digestion de votre texte qui me fut difficile, la faute à une carence aigüe en virgules, il me semble juste de vous accorder raison sur le dernier point que vous mettez en lumière: la longueur n'est pas ici lourdeur, mais beauté nécessaire.

Dans un élan de sympathie et de volonté de soutien, j'apporte donc ma contribution date de sortie bien planquée pour casser les couilles: 18/04/08 à ce thread qui a eu le mérite d'exister, faute de prospérer.

----------


## Bebealien

Je ne puis, monsieur, que vous appuyez dans la démarche de souligner la carence totale de virgules dans mon précédent exposé.
Nonobstant ma volonté de faire passer un message clair et efficace, et emporté par l'élan créateur de la bonne grosse connerie à raconter, j'ai en effet négligé ce point.
Je vous serai gré de ne point m'en tenir rigueur, sinon vous m'en trouveriez bien troublé.
Je serai bien malheureusment obligé dans le cas contraire de faire appel au tact et au sens de la diplomatie de deux de mes très bon amis tchetchenes, amoureux de la barre à mine, pour vous faire passer mon point de vue.
D'ici là je vous embrasse avec la langue et je dis bien des choses à votre femme, à vos enfants, ainsi qu'à votre hamster domestique.

----------


## Pelomar

Bon, bite

----------


## b0b0

moi perso je lis pas les news, d'ailleurs je lis pas grand chose sur le forum  ::ninja::

----------


## tenshu

> http://news.greenvilleonline.com/blo.../johnlocke.jpg
> 
> What ?


i lol'ed John FTW \o/

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Bon je lock le topic, j'entrave plus rien à ce qui se baragouine là-dedans.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Dépêchez vous de poster, car la je vais bientôt fermer le topic.

----------


## b0b0

j'ai trouvé l'oeuf

----------


## Bebealien

Ceci est un message de flood absolument inutile. Merci de votre compréhension.

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> j'ai trouvé l'oeuf


Prouve-le.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Dépêchez vous de poster, car la je vais bientôt fermer le topic.


Prouve-le :lecacadel'espacestayle:

----------


## Bebealien

A part ca j'ai faim.
Sinon le père Rabot il désert son propre topic où on le critique méchamment ?

Quelles bourses molles ces grenoblois...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ignares, vous ne comprenez rien à mon art.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Tout est relatif. Je rajoute cacaboudin comme signature à mon oeuvre ou quoi ?

----------


## Bebealien

> Ignares, vous ne comprenez rien à mon art.


Réponse non validée par le CANAR (Comité d'Autistes Notant les Articles de Rabot), car trop courte.
Veuillez reformuler.

----------


## Ash

[*quote*=*Emile*_*Zoulou*;912293]Dépêchez vous de poster, car la je vais bientôt fermer le *topic*.[/*quote*]
Vends *mobylette* 103 SP, très peu servie, *carbu* de 22, jantes en alu brossé et pot catalytique avec *Britney* *Spears* en *sticker* dessus, et avec le plein de gasoil. Sans selle par contre.

EDIT : J'aurais voulu faire exprès que j'y serais pas arriver à faire merder mon post de cette façon...

----------


## Anon4782

Je plussune avec certains, depuis que les news sont plus longues, je ne les lis quasiment plus, alors qu'avant je n'en ratais quasiment jamais.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> [*quote*=*Emile*_*Zoulou*;912293]Dépêchez vous de poster, car la je vais bientôt fermer le *topic*.[/*quote*]
> Vends *mobylette* 103 SP, très peu servie, *carbu* de 22, jantes en alu brossé et pot catalytique avec *Britney* *Spears* en *sticker* dessus, et avec le plein de gasoil. Sans selle par contre.
> 
> EDIT : J'aurais voulu faire exprès que j'y serais pas arriver à faire merder mon post de cette façon...




Houatzeuphoeucques ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Houatzeuphoeucques ?


Il utilise l'interface "WYSIWYG" du forum couplée au correcteur d'orthographe intégré à son navigateur, ce qui fait que les mots qui ne sont pas dans le dico sont soulignés et ramenés à la ligne  :^_^:

----------


## Ash

Pourtant c'est la première fois que ça me le fait...

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

WYSIWYG.

Je vas me faire un perso avec ce pseudo sur WOW, comme ça, je pourrais dire à chaque fois que j'aurais pwned quelqu'un :

"What you see is what you get in your ass noob, so STFU asshole."

Ca va être génial. :B):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> WYSIWYG.
> 
> Je vas me faire un perso avec ce pseudo sur WOW


et tu te feras pwner par un perso nommé WYGIWYW :D

----------


## tenshu

STOP

----------


## b0b0

non seul reproche, rabot fais un effort dans le choix de tes titres §

Pourquoi Y4a Pas De Jeu De Mot Debile §

----------


## Arthur Rabot

J'aimerais bien.

----------


## b0b0

"nintendo game au vert"
pour la dernière news

et paf

 :B):  bon je vais essayer de trouver des titres ça m'amuse

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bon, la cette fois c'est décidé, je lock.

----------


## Jahwel

Cay devenu un topic à flood, ici aussi ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Epic et colégramme. Je m'impressionne tout seul.

----------


## b0b0

Les sims sonnent le film (à garder si y'a un film un jour)

et paf

Mike tyson dort pendant que l'orange box


et paf

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Fallout 3 doigts d'y passer. Oui bof.

Mass Effect et ne mollit pas. rebof.

----------


## b0b0

arthur, arthur

Le catalogue Atari débarque sur Steam

facile, Le catalogue atari sur steam

et paf jeu de mot en finesse

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Engageay B0b0!

----------


## Canard WC

Pour être honnête, et sans vouloir polémiquer je ne lis plus les news.
A cause de la longueur de celles-ci, et surtout de l'intérêt qui est proche de zéro très souvent. La dernière sur les 80 personnes déguisées en Mario sur un pont a suffit à me convaincre de passer directement au forum.
Désolé pour le méritant rédacteur de ces articles, j'imagine le boulot qu'il y a derrière en tant que bénévole, mais moi aussi je suis obligé de dire que c'était mieux avant. Des infos concises, percutantes, et marrantes en même temps, y'a que ça de vrai !

----------


## b0b0

> Engageay B0b0!


 :B): Je promay de faire des news; naze et chiante, mais courte

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Je promay de faire des news; naze et chiante, mais courte


Et vulgaire ? Parce que nous on veut du vulgaire !   ::w00t:: 

Ou pas

----------


## b0b0

bien sur bite couille

----------


## Earthworm Jim

IMHO les news ont récemment regagné en lisibilité. Il y a quelques semaines il fallait zapper toute la première moitié pour trouver l'info, ça commençait à sentir le blog  ::huh::  et ça faisait cher payé les trois pubs animées qui cernent le texte. May donc ça s'arrange en ce moment.

Si je peux me permettre, Mr Rabot, relis quelques news de 2006. On y trouve toute la surpuissance CPC, des textes rapides et qui tapent dans l'oeil comme un six tonnes dans une boulangerie. Mais peut-être aussi que tu devrais (pas du méchant verbe devoir, mais du verbe humble suggestion  ::): ) arrêter de merger plusieurs news en une comme là avec le Guinness Book et Diablo 3. 


Say vray quoi, D3 vaut bien une news !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFXYnbAzkGA

----------


## Bebealien

Puis monsieur Rabot ca manque de caca tes news... comment veux tu donc etre crédible ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> J'imagine le boulot qu'il y a derrière en tant que bénévole, mais moi aussi je suis obligé de dire que c'était mieux avant. Des infos concises, percutantes, et marrantes en même temps, y'a que ça de vrai !


Bénévole ?
C'est connu, on fait bosser les gens sans les payer...

----------


## b0b0

> Bénévole ?
> C'est connu, on fait bosser les gens sans les payer...


quoi el gringo est payé ?

----------


## ElGato

> quoi el gringo est payé ?


Boulon a dit "les gens qui bossent".

----------


## Pierronamix

> WYSIWYG.


C'est aussi une chanson de Clutch tiens.

Déja qu'ils ont un morceau 1001011001.  ::): 

Du Hard Rock Geek.

----------


## Bebealien

> Bénévole ?
> C'est connu, on fait bosser les gens sans les payer...


J'ai aussi entendu que tu mangeais les enfants et que Casque était roux....

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> J'ai aussi entendu que tu mangeais les enfants et que Casque était roux....


Casque est autant roux que Slipman, c'est pour dire !

----------


## Pelomar

Le prochain qui post, je le ban

----------


## Bebealien

Oh oui ban moi, fais moi mal, dis moi que j'ai été vilaine !

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Le prochain qui post, je le ban


Le prochain qui me banne je le poste à Guantanamo.

Sinon qui veut bien faire une user bar : "je lis les news de Rabot en entier et j'aime ça".

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Le prochain qui me banne je le poste à Guantanamo.
> 
> Sinon qui veut bien faire une user bar : "je lis les news de Rabot en entier et j'aime ça".


Et hop !



ça te va ?

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Merci !  :;): 

Elle est terrible !

----------


## Bebealien

Yeah !
Approved pour moi aussi

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je suis tout ému.

----------


## Bebealien

Tu va surtout pouvoir nous faire un gros cheque pour nous remercier !

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Merci ! 
> 
> Elle est terrible !





> Yeah !
> Approved pour moi aussi


Alors  y a vraiment pas de quoi me remercier, mais allez-y quand même ça me flatte l'égo  ::P: 




> Je suis tout ému.


Grenoblois FTW ! ::lol::

----------


## Bebealien

Tres pratique ton userbar maker...

----------


## Earthworm Jim

Le fanboyisme des journalistes, c'est au mieux mignon mais ça fait pas avancer le schmilblick, hm.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Tres pratique ton userbar maker...

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Je suis tout ému.


Ouais, en même temps on est que 3 à l'avoir hein !  ::P:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

pardon ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Le fanboyisme des journalistes, c'est au mieux mignon mais ça fait pas avancer le schmilblick, hm.


Si tu prends ça aussi sérieusement y a pas grand chose qui doit faire avancer le schmilblick à tes yeux, c'est plus un clin d'oeil que du fanboyisme.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Mais si le problème est plus simple maintenant.

Les Hommes se divisent en deux catégories, ceux qui ont la bannière "je lis les news de Rabot en entier et j'aime ça" et ceux qui floodent. Toi, tu flood !

@Sidus Preclarum

Yeah  :B):

----------


## Bebealien

Il faut tenter l'attaque virale et viser 100 couillo... euh pigeo... euh lecteurs qui l'ont en fin de journée

----------


## Largeman

> IMHO les news ont récemment regagné en lisibilité. Il y a quelques semaines il fallait zapper toute la première moitié pour trouver l'info, ça commençait à sentir le blog  et ça faisait cher payé les trois pubs animées qui cernent le texte. May donc ça s'arrange en ce moment.
> 
> Si je peux me permettre, Mr Rabot, relis quelques news de 2006. On y trouve toute la surpuissance CPC, des textes rapides et qui tapent dans l'oeil comme un six tonnes dans une boulangerie. Mais peut-être aussi que tu devrais (pas du méchant verbe devoir, mais du verbe humble suggestion ) arrêter de merger plusieurs news en une comme là avec le Guinness Book et Diablo 3. 
> 
> 
> Say vray quoi, D3 vaut bien une news !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFXYnbAzkGA


Et toi t'es payé pour écrire ça ?  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

N'empeche il est ecrit peut être bien mais ses titres sont nuls  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

> Je suis tout ému.


Ouais bah Georges Sable ça a commencé comme ça et puis on l'a plus jamais revu
:cassel'ambiance:

----------


## b0b0

::ninja::

----------


## Fishbone

> Donc je repose ma question: il le finit quand son projet super secret fish?
> Il nous aime plus? :&#39;(


Si, bien sur que je vous aime, alors enfin quoi  ::wub:: 

Sinon, dans quelques minutes, vous trouverez un post sur les forums qui devrait vous éclairer un peu plus sur l'avenir  :B):

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Réjouissez-vous mes fans, j'ai entendu votre appel.

----------


## half

Sale provocateur.

----------


## magnifique nom

Je trouve que la qualité des news de monsieur Rabot s'est améliorée. C'est louche. Chers amis de la rédaction, il faudrait peut etre faire faire un controle anti-doping au petit Arthur ?
Oui, parce qu'on connait les tentations du milieu. On commence par partir allègrement en danseuse dans les cols ensoleillés de la news videogame et on finit par rediger ses papiers en sniffant des rails de coke en forme de croix gammées sur son clavier maximus.
A bon entendeur.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Si, bien sur que je vous aime, alors enfin quoi 
> 
> Sinon, dans quelques minutes, vous trouverez un post sur les forums qui devrait vous éclairer un peu plus sur l'avenir


Oh bah tiens il est où le message en question qui va éclairer notre avenir ? D'autant que dans une semaine je suis au chômage va me falloir de solides raisons pour ne pas tuer toute ma famille dans un accès de connerie dépression.  ::P:

----------


## Therapy2crew

Je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait là matière à débattre ! Les news de Rabot, c'est un peu comme l'air qu'on respire ou le fait de devoir aller aux WC de temps à autre ... c'est ... fondamental !
Un peu aussi comme le déo sous les bras dans la région PACA ... ou comme un doigt dans le nez ... ou encore co...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il faut que je retrouve les premiers Canards où Threanor et Gringo faisaient leurs apparitions. Ils avaient fait quelques textes... que je qualifierais d'hors-normes. Des exercices de style étranges  ::): .

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Ouais bah Georges Sable ça a commencé comme ça et puis on l'a plus jamais revu
> :cassel'ambiance:


C'est pas faux ça !
C'est public ici, on veut savoir ! Surtout que la famille s'inquiète et que la couille retrouvée dans son appart était encore chaude !!!

----------


## Ash_Crow

GeorgeS n'a pas le temps d'écrire de news parce qu'il est trop occupé à troller avec wanou.

----------


## le faucheur

Les news de Rabot, on les aimes ou on les quittent !

----------


## alx

> Oh bah tiens il est où le message en question qui va éclairer notre avenir ?


T'es tombé dans un guet-apens, même si le up était pertinent. Le message plein d'avenir, c'était le post "Devenez pilote..." bidule truc vidéo d'il y a quatre mois.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

AH merde ouais je pensais faire des trucs et j'ai rien fait (no webcam...) maintenant ce doit être trop tard pour m'y mettre. Dommage j'ai un beau costume comme Clad  ::siffle::

----------


## Nyrius

> Les news de Rabot, on les aimes ou on les quittent !


Tout a fait . 

J'aime les news de Rabot  ::wub:: , je trouve qui s'améliore de mois en mois .
Bientot des news de Luxe que même 1up  nous enviera .

:fanboy:

----------


## Pilosite

AHAHAH !!!!

ce site est trop fort. J'allais justement lancer ce sujet, et pifpaf vlatipa qu'il est déjà présent. Alors comme j'ai la méga flemme de lire tout le topic (bah oui, sinon je lirai les news de Rabot !  ::mellow:: ), et sauf mon respect pour le sieur qui écrit très bien au demeurant, je trouve les news dans leur globalité troooop loooongue et parfois, il faut le dire, trop surécrite par rapport à l'esprit général du coincoin.

Quid de l'esprit percutant originel ? qui des petites news (sans tomber dans les brèves) ou on avait un esprit cash, mal écrit parfois mais assassin ou décapant (voir très con tout court) ?

j'aime bien avoir des grosses news écrites à la Rabot, mais que ça ça fatigue les yeux à force... un petit équilibre entre news à la Balzac et brève à la con serait vraiment bienvenu pour nous raffraichir le bulbe.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Tu peux t'expliquer avec moins de mots ?

----------


## Pilosite

> Tu peux t'expliquer avec moins de mots ?


foreach (object newstext in Rabot.News)
{
   if (newstext.length > 5000 AND everytime == true)
   {
      Pilosite.sleep;
   }
   else
   {
      Pilosite.Lol;
      Pilosite.Rejoice;
     Pilosite.StrongErection;
   }
}

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> foreach (object newstext in Rabot.News)
> {
>    if (newstext.length > 5000 *AND everytime == true*)
>    {
>       Pilosite.sleep;
>    }
>    else
>    {
>       Pilosite.Lol;
> ...


* [DEBUG MODE]*
Comment ça, "everytime == true" ? C'est à dire "true", quoi...

Donc     "if (newstext.length > 5000 *AND true*)"

Ce segment de code ne sert à rien ("XXX and true" est la même chose que "XXX").

Ou alors tu voulais écrire "OR true". Mais dans ce cas la condition pour accéder à ton else ne sera jamais vérifiée (_unreachable code_, et tout le bazar...).
Ah, j'y suis, c'est un moyen détourné d'avouer que tu ne lis jamais les news de Rabot !
(Et que tu n'as jamais d'érection)
* [/DEBUG MODE]*

----------


## Pilosite

> * [DEBUG MODE]*
> Comment ça, "everytime == true" ? C'est à dire "true", quoi...
> 
> Donc     "if (newstext.length > 5000 *AND true*)"
> 
> Ce segment de code ne sert à rien ("XXX and true" est la même chose que "XXX").
> 
> Ou alors tu voulais écrire "OR true". Mais dans ce cas la condition pour accéder à ton else ne sera jamais vérifiée (_unreachable code_, et tout le bazar...).
> Ah, j'y suis, c'est un moyen détourné d'avouer que tu ne lis jamais les news de Rabot !
> ...



OH LE BOULET !

il semble évident que "everytime" est une variable booleenne, qui flag la lecture de chaque news indépendemment de ce code là précisement.

c'est qui rabot ?

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Rabot c'est le pied, Rabot c'est beau, Rabot c'est pied-bot !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Au secours.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Chacun sa merde.

----------


## Dark Fread

Fallait pas bosser à CPC si t'avais pas la goût du risque, tss.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Rabot c'est le pied, Rabot c'est beau, Rabot c'est pied-bot !


C'est bon ça ...
Arthur biture rabot robot pas beau (pistes de reflexion)

----------

